# Quick Question -->



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Can RBP's breed in a Sand Tank?
All the spawning I've heard of were done in gravel tanks.
Has anyone had success in a sand tank?
I would see it as a problem because sand moves relatively easily so the eggs would get covered over?
so then can I use this "cotton mop" method to substitute?
Someone please answer?


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

You have 9 baby Ps?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude. Your fish must be 6" or about 10 months old and extremly healthy and good water params to even begin to think about breeding. The earliest a male has been proven was 8 months. and a female at 10 months. These fish however were kept and raised in the best possible water conditions for maximum growth and health. You must provide a really good ecosystem for them to live in if you plan on breeding your fish in the next year. Good luck.


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

I give it 2 years


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Who ever said anything about breeding RIGHT NOW?
Can't a hobbyist ask a simple question and receive a simple answer?
You guys suck! <--naw, just kidding. You guys are alright.









*about the water conditions. I'll figure out the ph/hardness that I need later.
*an Eheim 2217 and an ac110/500 is sufficient enough filtration, no? Over 700gph turnover right there. Plus I will do weekly water changes.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah, he was only asking ABOUT breeding, not saying his 1 1/2" p's are breeding, just a simple question


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> yeah, he was only asking ABOUT breeding, not saying his 1 1/2" p's are breeding, just a simple question


Thank you.








Atleast some people read entire posts before posting.








naw, you guys probably had a rough day is all.

*please don't sic your P's on me... NOOOOOO!*


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

lol. . .


----------

